# [Trick] Convert folders to system executables



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi folks,

This very old small trick we used in XP OS to convert any Folder into a Recycle Bin or My Computer,etc 

*Step:* 
1. Right click the folder u want to convert lets say folder name is "My Data"
2. Select Rename and rename it to _"My Data.{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}"_ without quotes
3. Now refresh (if needed)..and voila! the folder is converted to Recycle bin 
 If you click on it, you will directly go to Recycle Bin/My Computer rather than inside the Folder. 

Now to get back to original folder u can't rename it again bcoz u won't see the alphanumeric codes (GUID) while renaming.
so use CMD for the same.

Now to open cmd what you will do
1.either click on cmd shortcut (if available on desktop)
or [Win] + R --> typing cmd & pressing enter and then inside cmd u will navigate to desired path e.g: D:/../../ (ahha  so hectic if u hide files to a long hierarchy level)

No..don't do that _*[Bonus trick]* just press shift & right click inside the folder where u want to do the conversion
and u will see "Open Command window here"_...then u will directly open the cmd with that path (so easy isn't it )

ok get back to the trick now 

type this inside cmd (off-course)
*ren My Data.{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} My Data*

and u will get back the normal folder
remember don't forget to put the *dot .*

Good news is that you can convert to many system exes (u just have to use the code with dot)
but there is one minor Bad news also (read @ the end inside spoilers)

currently I know four codes
*Recycle Bin:* {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}
*My Computer:* {20D04FE0-3AEA-1069-A2D8-08002B30309D}
*Control Panel (XP Only): *{21EC2020-3AEA-1069-A2DD-08002B30309D}
*Internet Explorer:* {871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}

I will post many other if I get them 



Spoiler



If u check the properties of the converted folder u can still see the actual size of that folder but not the contents



*How it works:*Renaming just converts the type to system executables no magic 
just changing GUID *(thanks to whitestar_999 for mentioning it Kudos )*


I have confirmed this works in Windows 7 too...I hope windows 8 users can test it also and confirm

*Note:* this is obviously not my work its inbuilt in MS but u can still say "Thanks"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2013)

these strings are called GUID & are stored in registry.these are used as shortcuts to access various system functions & are also designed to work with folders name so renaming any folder xyz to xyz."valid GUID string" will result in creation of a shortcut to that GUID string assigned function.*there is a big difference from XP though as now folder name clearly shows full folder name including GUID part while before in XP folder name remained same & GUID part remained hidden.*

here is the official microsoft list of GUID for windows 7/vista:
*msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ee330741(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> these strings are called GUID & are stored in registry.these are used as shortcuts to access various system functions & are also designed to work with folders name so renaming any folder xyz to xyz."valid GUID string" will result in creation of a shortcut to that GUID string assigned function.*there is a big difference from XP though as now folder name clearly shows full folder name including GUID part while before in XP folder name remained same & GUID part remained hidden.*


GUID yes

but I am on windows 7 and its still working and renaming doesn't show guid


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/9ZeIycd.png

btw control panel GUID you posted is for XP & does not work with other windows.GUID is different for every windows version(XP,VISTA,7,8).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2013)

^yes I edited the control panel above

but recycle bin is working here can't replicate like the screenshot u posted


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 18, 2013)

on my PC GUID part is always visible.tried cmd in admin mode & hiding system files/folders but still no effect.i am using windows 7 ultimate SP1 32bit with all the security updates released until today.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> on my PC GUID part is always visible.tried cmd in admin mode & hiding system files/folders but still no effect.i am using windows 7 ultimate SP1 32bit with all the security updates released until today.



let others test it and confirm


----------



## ratul (Jul 18, 2013)

works for me..  (win8x64)
after attaching GUID: *s23.postimg.org/455willev/Capture.jpg
after removing GUID: *s23.postimg.org/70izpgpev/Capture1.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Aug 4, 2013)

"Explore" will give access to the folder too.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

Nipun said:


> "Explore" will give access to the folder too.



Hmm..another -ve point


----------

